# Beginner Planted Tank , Biocube 14



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

New into the planted tank hobby, got some Netlea soil in my tank, stock light (2x24W Compact Flourescent Lighting), 

should i add co2 into the tank ?


What are some good plants to start with and still make the tank look nice , 

want to grow a carpeting plant (Dwarf sag or HC Cuba) ,

want to have a full tank planted , with a couple neon tetras 

let me know what i can do to acheive my goal, thanks guys !


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

It seems like quite a bit of light you have over the aquarium.

I would recommend that you add CO2, since algae may be inevitable otherwise. Don't forget to have a steady fertilization regimen as well.

As for plant choices, really, anything that pleases your eye will do.

You shouldn't have any problem with any of the plants you mentioned; HC will do much better with CO2.


----------



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

Where is the best place to get the cO2 equipment? Also what fertilizers would you recommend?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I have always been a proponent of building your own pressurized CO2 setup. Not only does the research allow you to learn and gain more understanding about how each part works, but you also can get a "sense of accomplishment" once you have successfully built a setup for much less than commercially available setups.

I have purchased my parts from various sellers (either eBay, locally, etc). In particular, eBay can be a treasure trove of significantly discounted (but still perfectly usable and in excellent condition) parts.

As for fertilizers, I recommend bulk chemicals, as they are much cheaper than commercially available products.


----------



## Fish on the Mind (Feb 9, 2012)

When You say you purchase various parts off eBay what ones do you mean? And when you say locally do you mean off people like kijiji or your LFS


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

vs5295 said:


> New into the planted tank hobby, got some Netlea soil in my tank, stock light (2x24W Compact Flourescent Lighting),
> 
> should i add co2 into the tank ?
> 
> ...


For a 14 gallon tank, DIY CO2 will be more than sufficient.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Fish on the Mind said:


> When You say you purchase various parts off eBay what ones do you mean? And when you say locally do you mean off people like kijiji or your LFS


I purchased my regulator from a hobbyist in the US, my solenoid from someone in Canada, my needle valve from a liquidator in the US, my bubble counter from Hong Kong, etc.

These were all found on eBay.

Locally can refer to both hobbyists that are located within the GTA area or from the hardware store. None of my pressurized CO2 equipment was purchased from LFS (I suppose with the exception of airline tubing).

Also, as Solarz mentioned, DIY CO2 is also a viable option, if you don't mind the added bit of hassle.


----------



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

what fertilizers in particular would i need ? , can i use pressurized co2, such as the fluval 88g ? or should i go with the bigger 5LB c02 tank setup?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

vs5295 said:


> what fertilizers in particular would i need ? , can i use pressurized co2, such as the fluval 88g ? or should i go with the bigger 5LB c02 tank setup?


Please take a look through my guide for planted aquariums, linked in my signature. There, you will find more information regarding the types of chemicals you will need.

For CO2, you can use the small 88 gram CO2 cartridges, but I always recommend the larger sizes, since refill cost can accumulate on smaller cylinders. The cost per pound of CO2 is also cheaper for larger cylinders.


----------

